# Battery not balanced



## Bear_Vapes (14/12/18)

I bought a new pair of 30qs I fully charged them but one battery keeps draining faster than the other. In my mod it's showing first battery is 2 bars below the 2nd. Any advice on what may be the cause?


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Try swap them around in their position in the mod to see if its the one battery that is giving a problem. Maybe mark it.

If the other battery also shows the problem, then maybe its something strange on the mod. 
Does it do this with other batteries too?

Also make sure they are both fully charged - could be something strange happening on the charger

My RX200 (3 battery mod) sometimes has one battery a bit flatter than the others. I am not sure but i think this is an issue with the mod, but its not bad and hardly affects the vape or the vape time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (14/12/18)

Silver said:


> Try swap them around in their position in the mod to see if its the one battery that is giving a problem. Maybe mark it.
> 
> If the other battery also shows the problem, then maybe its something strange on the mod.
> Does it do this with other batteries too?
> ...


I swopped the batteries around and now it's reading equal. I still find it quite odd wonder why it does that. But anyway thanks man


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I swopped the batteries around and now it's reading equal. I still find it quite odd wonder why it does that. But anyway thanks man



Maybe the one didnt charge properly the first time


----------



## RainstormZA (14/12/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I swopped the batteries around and now it's reading equal. I still find it quite odd wonder why it does that. But anyway thanks man


Mine does the same, I don't let it worry me.


----------



## mayajhon (24/7/19)

What were the cell voltages when you received the packs?


----------

